# Head mounth without the original head?



## psuro (Dec 5, 2006)

Can I get a set of antlers mounted on a deer model? Can a taxadermist get it to look similar with pictures?


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

No problem, either look for another cape or ask your taxidermist to find one for you. As long as the measurements are the same or close it is no problem changing them out.


----------

